# Spring Break



## SemperFi2048 (Feb 13, 2017)

Where would be some places I could go for Spring Break on East Coast or less than a 20 hour drive from Virginia? Any recommendations, spring break is from April 8-14.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Dont fool yourself. A 20 hour drive costs a lot of money. Get on an airplane and fly to SLC. Shop now because you don't have much time. SLC Park City-Canyons is the easiest fly in/out ski destination I know of. I fly there direct from BWI then I uber for like $35 to the mountain. If it's just you then there's at least one cheap hostel in Park City where you can get a bunk. Air BnB might also have cheap digs. shit man a 20 hour drive in both directions would cost a grand or more in gas and wear tear even in a Prius.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Assuming an average speed of 60 mph, and an average fuel cost of about $0.15/mile (maybe 20 if you're driving a pickup?), then a 40 hour round trip would cost about $360 in fuel. Add in wear and tear, food along the way, sleeping along the way, etc. and you're probably at $750-$1000 to drive.

If you're doing it on the cheap, with multiple people, driving is still the way to go. You can drive right through, and bring cheap food/trail mix/water to consume on the drive.

Jay Peak VT is about a 12-13 hr drive from the Virginia, so would be substantially cheaper in fuel, and could be done in a day. Unless airfare is SUPER cheap in the states (I've heard it's much cheaper than us crazy Canucks pay), and you're travelling alone, you're still likely better off driving.

That said, I haven't been to Jay in April in years, couldn't tell you what the snow is like. Longest season, and best bang for your buck is coming to Canada, eh? The Banff area has fantastic snowboarding in April, and your dollar goes a lot further up here. It's the shoulder season for us, so hotels are cheap too...


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

My ticket to fly direct from BWI to SLC for same dates was $369 on delta. It's probably more now because I booked a few weeks ago.

I figure the real cost of a 20 hour car trip (ballpark 1200 miles) is more like $500 when you factor in gas, wear and tear, and tolls. Driving up the east coast means paying tolls. Some of that (tires, brakes, belts, and all the other shortlife parts) cost won't come out of pocket right at the time of the trip but that doesn't mean it's not a cost. There's also the risk of accident, breakdown, and tickets. The $ might work for a carload of people but I don't think it works well for just one. Plus there's the value of my time. Driving for 10 hours up the east coast kinda sucks.

I'm guessing that if op is in VA and wants to drive to a snowy resort on April 8 he should be thinking about Northern New England. The Rockies are certainly out of reach by car. I say Northern New England because the Poconos are usually dead by April 1. It's possible that it could work out but I would hate to count on snow at places closer to home anytime after April 1. Hence Id plan to go further north and to higher elevations. So basically Vermont, New Hampshire, or Maine. Any of the resorts up there is probably about 10 hours drive from Richmond if everything works out perfectly in terms of traffic and weather.

Or the flight from Richmond to Augusta Maine(near Sunday River) is probably $250 and takes maybe 4 hours, airport friskin time included.



poutanen said:


> Assuming an average speed of 60 mph, and an average fuel cost of about $0.15/mile (maybe 20 if you're driving a pickup?), then a 40 hour round trip would cost about $360 in fuel. Add in wear and tear, food along the way, sleeping along the way, etc. and you're probably at $750-$1000 to drive.
> 
> If you're doing it on the cheap, with multiple people, driving is still the way to go. You can drive right through, and bring cheap food/trail mix/water to consume on the drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## SemperFi2048 (Feb 13, 2017)

Fielding said:


> Dont fool yourself. A 20 hour drive costs a lot of money. Get on an airplane and fly to SLC. Shop now because you don't have much time. SLC Park City-Canyons is the easiest fly in/out ski destination I know of. I fly there direct from BWI then I uber for like $35 to the mountain. If it's just you then there's at least one cheap hostel in Park City where you can get a bunk. Air BnB might also have cheap digs. shit man a 20 hour drive in both directions would cost a grand or more in gas and wear tear even in a Prius.


If it was just me then yes I'd fly out West but it's a family of 4 meaning the cost would quickly rise. We have made road trips to Florida from RVA so thinking Vermont wouldn't be too bad. I was looking at Sugarbush for 1800 for 4 nights and 3 days on slope. We would def drive straight through.


----------



## SemperFi2048 (Feb 13, 2017)

Late planning never works out well lol


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

SemperFi2048 said:


> Late planning never works out well lol


Not true, some of my favourite trips were planned late! Especially with something like snowboarding that's so weather dependant. I wouldn't book unless I was sure I was going to get decent conditions.

Jay Peak really is a great hill if you're looking for fun in the east. Worth the drive I think. We used to drive there from Toronto on a bus, was a 9 hr drive and well worth it.

Check the websites to find out closing dates before you book anything, and sometimes webcams can help you see what the snow conditions are like.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

yeah the problem with Northeast resorts is finding one that's still open in April. You should be fine since the last storm saved spring skiing up here, but definitely be mindful of closing dates before you pack up and head out. Killington has a great spring ski scene, and I've heard Sunday River is fun as well.

Personally, I'd opt for Stowe just for the number of trails and variety that is still likely to be open that late in the year. It will likely be pricier than most other places, but I'd rather ski more terrain at higher elevation for a little more than slush in the parking lot at a place like Okemo or Loon. But, do yourself a favor and book an AirBnB in Waterbury or Burlington and make the 40 minute drive to the resort - don't pay for Stowe's bullshit lodging.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Where at in VA? If you're a little liberal with speeds across western KS and eastern CO,you're within swinging distance of some CO resorts in 20 hours. Just don't speed across Missouri. Goddamn,they're Nazis there. Every bit as bad as the VA state police if not worse.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

i used to live in RVA and all of the close resorts to there are either closed by now or the conditions would be terrible. I would head up north, last season i visited Mt. Snow and Jay peak and they were both awesome resorts, Mt. Snow for carinthia terrain parks and jay for tree riding

I would think both would have decent snow right now

Mt. Snow was about an 8-9 hour car ride and jay was around 13ish hours, doable in one long day if you switch drivers


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Stowe and Jay will likely be ok for most of April I think. Now not 100% open, but still fun Spring skiing if you have realistic expectations. I think your best bet if may be to head east of VT and into Maine though, Sunday River or Sugarloaf.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

can't you make it to CO in 20 hours?


----------



## SemperFi2048 (Feb 13, 2017)

```

```



linvillegorge said:


> Where at in VA? If you're a little liberal with speeds across western KS and eastern CO,you're within swinging distance of some CO resorts in 20 hours. Just don't speed across Missouri. Goddamn,they're Nazis there. Every bit as bad as the VA state police if not worse.


I have actually made a cross country trip before and made it to Denver from Richmond in 24 hours and yes I did exceed the Speed Limit most of the way lol


----------

